# [EVDL] Hydrocaps and Water Miser battery caps



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Several posts asked about replacing battery caps.
I did a Google Search and found interesting results!
Water Miser battery caps :
(a.) to keep battery tops dryer. 
(b.) one inch tall, flip top like mini funnel,
(c.) Predicted life at three to five years.
(d.) Several dealers listed prices varied from $9 to $4.50 each.
Hydrocap do the same as Water Miser apparently PLUS :
(a.) They recombine the Hydrogen with Oxygen and return H2O to the cell.
(b.) They are taller so low battery box tops may be a problem.
(c.) They get warm / hot during Equalizing (Sometimes melting!).
(d.) Predicted life at five years.
(e.) They felt top temperature as a measure of equalizing charge 
completeness.
(f.) They are available direct from "Hydrocap corp" in Miami,Fl,
call (305) 696-2504, Mr George Peroni. Price $5.50 delivered.

An article in Homepower Magazine reported saving 1.5 gallons of water, 
because the solar array pack usually used that much every six months, reduced 
usage to ZERO with the Hydrocap !

I'm sure some of our more experienced members have used these caps, perhaps 
their experience can help guide us...

Seeking Enlightenment,
Dennis
**************A Good Credit Score is 700 or Above. See yours in just 2 easy 
steps! 
(http://pr.atwola.com/promoclk/100126575x1219671244x1201345076/aol?redir=http:%2F%2Fwww.freecreditreport.com%2Fpm%2Fdefault.aspx%3Fsc%3D668072%26hmpgID
%3D62%26bcd%3DfebemailfooterNO62)
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

